# old farm near wingerworth in Chesterfield



## theexistence (Nov 24, 2011)

I drove by this place today while out making deliveries and thought it may be of interest to some of you as a potential explore 



http://g.co/maps/7mkud


----------



## st33ly (Nov 25, 2011)

This place looks interesting. Those old tractors look good . Get some pics up


----------



## kevsy21 (Nov 25, 2011)

That could be a good little explore for someone local,looking from above it shows euipment around the back too.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Nov 25, 2011)

Although it looks like a good explore, it is probably owned by the house across the road. Looks like a farmers house


----------



## kevsy21 (Nov 25, 2011)

Urbex-SW said:


> Although it looks like a good explore, it is probably owned by the house across the road. Looks like a farmers house



I was thinking the same thing.


----------

